# Daddy Daughter Hunting



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

I cannot wait to take my daughter Elk hunting, I am heading up after my deer with out her, but I have a sweet spot for Elk where we will have the best daddy daughter hunt. Here she is shooting her new PSE Mini Burner


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice

Where is that range?


----------



## A.Oakley28 (Jun 25, 2013)

Love it! All dads should include their daughters in their hunting and fishing expeditions. If my dad and grandpa didn't, I probably wouldn't enjoy being an outdoorswoman like I do 

I hope you both have a fantastic time and she rocks the elk!


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> Nice
> 
> Where is that range?


this is Jakes Archery in Orem.


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

ktucker28 said:


> Love it! All dads should include their daughters in their hunting and fishing expeditions. If my dad and grandpa didn't, I probably wouldn't enjoy being an outdoorswoman like I do
> 
> I hope you both have a fantastic time and she rocks the elk!


 Yeah I take her to do everything I do, I try to make it fun for her so she doesn't get bored and not want to come anymore. The main reason for not taking her deer hunting is she has seen all the bears on the trail cam and is slightly scared, so I wont force her.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

REKDLife said:


> this is Jakes Archery in Orem.


Looked familiar but I kept thinking it might be a new range in utah.

My girls and I shoot a winter league there


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> Looked familiar but I kept thinking it might be a new range in utah.
> 
> My girls and I shoot a winter league there


 I will have to look into that. I have a lot of free time in the winter. might have to start my daughter doing something like that


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good on ya! My daughter shows more interest in everything I do more than my sons do, she is funny like that.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

REKDLife said:


> I will have to look into that. I have a lot of free time in the winter. might have to start my daughter doing something like that


It can sure turn into big snowball. 

We shoot at datus on wendsay, thursdays at jakes, friday at datus kids legue, and shoot a tournament on saturday somewhere in utah or surrounding states. My kids simply love shooting.

I've found the key to burn out is to surround them with kids that also like to shoot. Datus is great for that! We also try and keep their shooting fun, ever changing and challenging. We mix up archery with carp shooting, indoor 3d, outdoor 3d, 5 spot, 3 spot, and field, throw in shot gunning, and target shooting/small game with the .17 hmr, .223 and .243. The next thing you know there out shooting you.


----------

